# ...the cat's away so the mice can play...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

The boss is gone today and I am lovin' life!  Simple pleasures are the best, I think! :b 

Leilanistar :banana


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yay no pressure for you today!!! :banana


----------



## Patrick79 (Nov 18, 2004)

Time to raid the office supply room :lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Patrick79 said:


> Time to raid the office supply room :lol


Good one, Patrick79! :b 
Leilanistar


----------

